# Anyone Use Drop G Tuning?



## Se7enMeister

It is my new fav , I still probrably wont go any lower


----------



## Shannon

Se7enMeister said:


> I still probrably wont go any lower



Everyone says that.


----------



## TMM

Not drop G, but my band plays with standard-interval G tuning. I won't make any claims to never going lower, though.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

i've been considering drop g, but i think i'm going all the way down to drop e


----------



## Vairocarnal

No dropped G, just standard B tuning dropped 2 steps and I won't change it for the world.
I like my low E being at the same note as a bass' low E on the 3rd fret.


----------



## Baphomet_Reich

I had all my strings down one step, then took the low A to G. Was pretty brutal sounding, but I havent been in that tuning in a while.


----------



## Metal Ken

I used to tune to A standard, but found that to be too low, so i tuned back up to B. I'm a minority here ;p


----------



## DevourTheDamned

man ive just stuck with B standard, Bb and drop A.
Ive considered going to drop G but idk if i would get alot of output, but then again, my loomis does have 707s 
anyone know how well a loomis will hold drop G?


----------



## Metal Ken

Should be able to hold it fine, in theory.


----------



## Se7enMeister

DevourTheDamned said:


> man ive just stuck with B standard, Bb and drop A.
> Ive considered going to drop G but idk if i would get alot of output, but then again, my loomis does have 707s
> anyone know how well a loomis will hold drop G?



My C7HR is the same scale and i use 10-70's or 10-65"s for drop g, plenty of tention


----------



## Valeth

I do, it just makes all the songs I write sound better to me. But then I have to tune up everytime I go to Jazz Ensemble. Only one solution to my problem: another 7.


----------



## Zepp88

Withersoul plays in G Standard


----------



## Naren

Metal Ken said:


> I used to tune to A standard, but found that to be too low, so i tuned back up to B. I'm a minority here ;p



Same here. I started out in B standard, then tuned to A standard because the other guitarist in my band played in one step down on a six, but I thought A was just way too low and I quit that band and tuned back up to B standard. And I've played in standard every since I first bought my first seven with the exception of the few months I was in that band.


----------



## Michael

Metal Ken said:


> I used to tune to A standard, but found that to be too low, so i tuned back up to B. I'm a minority here ;p



 

Both of my 7's are, and have always been in B. 

Though, when I get my 7620 wired back up I might try Bb or maybe A.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

My K-7 came factory tuned to A standard, but I wanted it in B so I could play all the stuff I learned on my EADGBE Les Paul. I havnt changed the tuning on it and never will, and I keep my RG2228 in its standard tuning (the one it comes tuned as anyway) which is F#BEADGBE.


----------



## HamBungler

I tune my 7 anywhere from C standard to Open C with the low G. I'm considering trying Drop G once I get a thicker low string.


----------



## Anthony

I use a weird version of drop G in one of my bands songs. What would drop D with a dropped G be called?


----------



## Mastodon

I'm tuned kind of close to G.

Right now I' using G# C# F# B E g# c#


----------



## amonb

I just tried Drop-G on my Yamaha but it sounded like arse  

I would need to invest in some thicker strings I think. I couldn't believe the loss of tone I got when I went from Drop-A to Drop-G, even after messing with settings etc. 

But I was using a 10-59 set 

I just don't think I would need to go that low... (Blasphemous words I know!)


----------



## DarkKnight369

I have toyed with the idea of drop G. It really does sound brutal. I do like drop A for me, which is new considering I am used to B standard. If I went any lower than G, I would get an 8 string though.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

I play in drop A, but for my older songs, I drop E to D, and A to G. Double drop.


----------



## DelfinoPie

I put my Jackson in G today, not too sure if I like it though. I'll probably have it back up to standard in a few hours 

I put my Les Paul 7 in A today and was playing Motley Crue for a few hours involving the 7th string, it was a fun way to spend an afternoon


----------



## Zacplays

Fallbrett plays in g. SOOOO HEAVY.


----------



## Metal Ken

The Dark Wolf said:


> I play in drop A, but for my older songs, I drop E to D, and A to G. Double drop.



What made you switch? You used that old tuning for as long as i can remember.


----------



## PlagueX1

I tried drop G# last night. Super brutal sounding. Love it.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i got a 7 to play in drop G... i ordered the mike sherman neck to play in that tuning, but then, while without a 7 string, igot that agile baritone with almost the same scale as the sherman neck will have... i then realized that holy shit, i can go all the way to E on this thing... so now G is a "maybe", and F seems more likely


----------



## metalmonster

tuned to A with my strings . too heavy , a little too much tension and i wanted to try something else ...

drop G . 

just fuckin' brutal .that sound fucked the skull and makes people peeing in their pants


----------



## Stephen

Its not drop but i use C standard with a low G on one of my 7 strings for a few of my bands songs while my main 7 is tuned a semitone down.

I've gone lower as well since i have an 8 string also


----------



## TomAwesome

Close, I'm at drop Ab.


----------



## ibznorange

which Ab 
I use drop G sometimes


----------



## TomAwesome

The one that I imagine is close to his G. 

...for now. I have had the idea to drop that low Bb to Ab, though. Then between the two guitars, I'd have a neat li'l combination of an open tuning and drop/standard. Ab, Eb, Ab, Eb, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb. I need to get new strings and work out this Bb business a bit better first, though.


----------



## ibznorange

9 string?!?!


----------



## TomAwesome

Between the two guitars, yeah, I essentially have a multi-scale 9.


----------



## CooleyJr

G standard for now... until i get a new guitar. My neck warped


----------



## metaljohn

MySpace.com - MOLOTOV SOLUTION - New Song Up! - Las Vegas, Nevada - Death Metal / Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/molotovsolution

I normally tune to drop G#, but this band has made me want to make the jump and drop that extra half step.


----------



## IbanezDropA

My standard tuning I use has been drop G for the past couple months now despite my name, and I love the brutality you get from it.


----------



## noob_pwn

my band tunes to dropped G# and A#. I don't know why we ended up with those two tunings =\


----------



## Taylor2

epic bump


----------



## The Hiryuu

I've been using Drop F# a good bit lately.


----------



## welsh_7stinger

i use drop G# but im now tempte dto see wt drop G sounds like, but yet again i do use drop D# on my 8. and i aint saying ill never go lower, i love low end rythem


----------



## ibanezRG1527

o go back and forth from drop G# and standard A# on my rg7620 about 5 times a day (gotta love those tremol-no's) and cant decide which i like more


----------



## Greatoliver

Well I'm in drop A#... That's only 3 semitones away 

Drop tunings kick ass tho, the chord possibilities are awesome, and just feels more groovey


----------



## Sofos

Thrill of a Gunfight plays in Drop G


----------



## Path

My band plays in drop G# on the 7s, and Drop A on the 6ers.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

GCGCFAD here. LOVE it. Never going back haha


----------



## fps

Drop G sharp for our song about a crack addicted whale.

Only good reason for going that low IMO is extremely doomy stonery stoner. makes it sound like a recording of conventional stoner slowed down.


----------



## TheBigGroove

YouTube - &#x202a;Born Of Osiris - Follow The Signs&#x202c;&rlm;

IMHO, best drop-G tone/production


----------



## Murmel

Greatoliver said:


> Well I'm in drop A#... That's only 3 semitones away
> 
> Drop tunings kick ass tho, the chord possibilities are awesome, and just feels more groovey



That's like someone saying "Hey I play in drop D" and you answering "I play in drop B, that's almost there"


----------



## TheBotquax

Whenever I play a drop A 7 string in guitar center, I can groove so hard! I can't wait to get my MH-417


----------



## littledoc

I'd think that would pretty much mandate a baritone-scale guitar, otherwise you're going to run into serious intonation issues. I know that Brandon Jacobs of Mutiny Within tunes his RGD2127Z down to F#. At that point, it seems like you might as well just grab an 8-string.


----------



## Kwirk

There's a couple of Scar Symmetry tunes in G.


----------



## unclejemima218

I play in F and Drop E, but drop G is probably my favorite dropped tuning. the sound still remains relatively clear.


----------



## chubby-ol-gangster-core

i enjoy drop-a, and drop-g#, a friend of mine at my local guitarshop has an axe in drop G, but i wasnt a fan of the sound of the low g...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

My band uses drop G exclusively. Its pretty sweet.


----------



## otisct20

g# is so heavy and i love it but 10-59 is too light of strings on a standard scale seven, so i tune to drop a for now, until i get a longer scale seven.


----------



## Scrubface05

GDGCFAD is <3


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

I'm pretty much obsessed with GCGCFAD.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Shannon said:


> Everyone says that.


... that's what she said...? 

I too enjoy this tuning.


----------



## F0rte

I did when I was playing within the ruins!
I enjoyed it, you just need the right gauge strings


----------



## Toxic Dover

My 7 stays in drop G#. It's a fun tuning


----------



## 7StringSloan

drop B with a low F# for now but probably going back up to drop G in a few weeks


----------



## danielzabolotny

I almost exclusively use drop G# tuning on my 7, primarily because of a double-locking Floyd. A lot of songs that I know and like are in A or higher, but my band plays in G. So I compromised and put it in G#. Playing post-hardcore songs in G# is a lot of fun, haha.

For strings, I use Ernie Ball .11's. My 7 has a 25 inch scale, which holds G# pretty well.


----------



## earthversusthehive

I play my Omen 8 in drop G (g,d,g,c,e,a,d,g) and it sounds like its made of testicles!  I love it. I've transposed all my bands songs into that tuning i love it so much. probably going to kick the pickups and shop for some new ones though.


----------



## L1ght

earthversusthehive said:


> sounds like its made of testicles



What exactly do testicles sound like?


----------



## 7stringDemon

I fucked with it for a while. I wasn't a fan of the note (yes, I hate the sound of G. No clue why) so I went back to Drop A. That's my current favorite tuning


----------



## Jason_Clement

I use "Drop A" with a low 68. I like the sounds of G and G#, but the string doesn't retain the tension or clarity when I move down lower. It becomes very quiet.


----------



## Erazoender

My tuning is D standard with an A on the bottom; mainly because most of my band's material is in D standard and I wanted to have my 7 to cover all of the band's material as well as being able to expand onto it. It's perfect because I usually play it as a 6 string, but then I have these really cool alternate voicings and extensions that I can do to existing songs to make things sound even better. 

The other guitarist is going to be getting an 8 string soon... so imagine a folk metal band with 7 and 8 string guitarists..... down a step.


----------



## Rick

Erazoender said:


> My tuning is D standard with an A on the bottom; mainly because most of my band's material is in D standard and I wanted to have my 7 to cover all of the band's material as well as being able to expand onto it. It's perfect because I usually play it as a 6 string, but then I have these really cool alternate voicings and extensions that I can do to existing songs to make things sound even better.
> 
> The other guitarist is going to be getting an 8 string soon... so imagine a folk metal band with 7 and 8 string guitarists..... down a step.



That's just A standard.


----------



## JosephAOI

GDGCFAD has all of my love. It's the perfect tuning IMO.


----------



## Jason_Clement

Anyone know why a .68 on a 26.5 scale guitar sounds weird in anything lower than A?


----------



## bluffalo

I had my two 7's in drop G as the band's stuff I was learning to fill in for were written in that. I don't like it on a 25.5 but it's fine on a 27.


----------



## cwhitey2

My band plays in G.

Its honestly my fav tuning besides drop B lol


----------



## jazz_munkyy

i use drop G when im just pissing around on my vendetta 1.7 i like it more so for the cleans, but other than that, my guitar is usually in F standard, or A standard


----------



## no_dice

I couldn't get drop G to sound halfway decent on my RG7321, but on my Pendulum, properly set up, it sounds awesome.


----------



## Erazoender

Rick said:


> That's just A standard.



Technically speaking, to my knowledge it's D standard because tunings are based off of the highest string. EG. If you're in standard tuning with a D on the top it would be ADGCFAD. Whereas if you were to be in A standard it would be ADGCEA with a bass E on the bottom 

That's just what I've been told by several guitar techies, which I guess it's only common amongst them because it does make a lot of sense to standardize which way you look at the tunings.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Not drop G, but I tune my six to GDAEBF#.


----------



## cgraci

cool thread!!! I use drop g# love it. I love the beefiness of it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unrest

What would be the optimal scale lengh for Drop G?


----------



## Heroin

Unrest said:


> What would be the optimal scale lengh for Drop G?



27", but you can get away with 25.5"


----------



## musicman420

i just tuned from drop g# to drop g on my JP7 BFR using the Ernie Ball Cobalt 7 string ST/HB and love it . It was too tight in g# but lowering it that little bit made all the difference with it. I wont be going any lower [thats what 8 strings are for]


----------



## Bretton

Awesome band in my area uses Drop G, Cast into Ashes:
Cast Into Ashes Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos
https://soundcloud.com/castintochainsaw


----------



## zgov

fps said:


> Drop G sharp for our song about a crack addicted whale.
> 
> Only good reason for going that low IMO is extremely doomy stonery stoner. makes it sound like a recording of conventional stoner slowed down.



Not necessarily man im more of a djent player n I prefer anywhere from drop g to drop e, but you gotta get heavy enough strings to make it sound good. Most djent bands I know of play in drop e granted its normally an 8 string but definitely not all the time


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I got a sixer in fifths: GDAEBF#


----------



## ayaotd

I play GCGCFAD.


----------



## teamSKDM

Justin strung my jp7 up with Ernie ball beefy slinkys + a 74 from an 8 string set. Gonna use not even slinkys and a 76 next time tho.


----------



## Brill

Got me 6 in drop G.
Using a beefy slinky (the yellow one wih the 54) + an 80 
Its way awesome on a 6 because i dont have a high D, so the major third intervals sounds njce. Plus it makes dissonant chords a lot easier.


----------

